# high rise 31.8 handle bar



## DEST (Jun 20, 2006)

ok so I'm new to dirt jumping just got my self an 09 Giant STP ss and i like it alot so far but the handle bar that came stock is to short and has almost no rise.. i changed the bar right now i put one of my spare bars i had lying around its a funn fatboy it's the right lenght but i would like a high rise bar as i am 6'2 and i would feel more comfortable on a higher rise bar. i was thinking of a deity bar which i have on most of my bikes but maybe there might be somthing with a higher rise out there with a 31.8 clamp and that is offered in white.....thanks


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

NS has a pretty high rise one. I believe it's 2.75 inch rise and pretty light if I remember correctly.

You could always run a shim and a 25.4 bar.


----------



## Formerbmx37 (Apr 7, 2007)

http://www.monkamoo.com/Product Pages/sicllriserbar.html
2 or 3 in rise


----------



## motts (Oct 9, 2005)

*bars*

I'm almost your height and have tried a few different options, definitely like the 3" risers. It's preference, but the 25.4 bars tend to come in more sizes and I like the fact that they're a little forgiving. Run a shim or get a new stem. Check NS, FUNN, BLK MRKT, there's lots out there.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Get a BMX stem and run Nemesis project weezy jeffersons, 3.25'' rise FTW.


----------



## SRacer (Sep 5, 2007)

im running an azonic b-52, 50mm rise, 28" wide, i like mine


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

NS Bikes Habanero 70mm rise. My personal bars in 31.8 out of the UK. Hussefelt comes in 40mm rise or 50mm in white 2009 models.


----------

